
Ask HN: Where can I get a virtual number that can receive short-code SMS? - atdt
I&#x27;d like to be able to use my e-mail as a second authentication factor for services that only support SMS-based 2FA. To that end, I want a number that can receive short code SMS messages and forward them to an e-mail address. Twilio would have been great, but their numbers can&#x27;t receive short-code SMS messages.
======
Spooky23
I worked with a company called Tatango awhile back. Usually they are marketing
companies that use a downstream provider.

There’s a few providers, I recall that AT&T and Verizon OEMd one. Iirc, most
people use a broker type service that manages the relationships between the 20
or so carriers/MVNOs. There are pretty strict rules if you roll your own, and
the costs were pretty high.

------
AznHisoka
None, if there were there, it'd be abused and shortly banned from receiving
SMS messages. There are loads of black hats that would swarm to such a
solution.

~~~
gtirloni
If I get a Twilio number and register it as my 2FA in some app, how is a
hacker going to abuse that because the origin of SMS messages is a shortcode?

------
thekonqueror
Twilio numbers work with some services. Others list them as invalid phone
numbers.

I also started receiving texts on my skype number few weeks ago.

~~~
taf2
[https://support.twilio.com/hc/en-
us/articles/223134047-Can-m...](https://support.twilio.com/hc/en-
us/articles/223134047-Can-my-Twilio-number-send-SMS-to-a-non-Twilio-short-
code-)

------
shabinesh
you can get a number from [https://engagespark.com](https://engagespark.com),
but you can't receive to email, but to an http endpoint. And Zappier could
bridge that gap.

------
ecesena
I use Google Voice.

------
kull
Twilio

